# Golden Years. Taking in the view.



## routemaster (9 mo ago)




----------



## cliftoncrockatt (8 mo ago)

nice piece


----------



## routemaster (9 mo ago)

cliftoncrockatt said:


> nice piece


Thank you for your critique Clifton.


----------



## routemaster (9 mo ago)

thank you John..


----------



## Suibets (6 mo ago)

Beautiful! I can imagine myself sitting there looking at the sea. Is that watercolor or gouache?


----------

